

Smart Power Raising Algorithm - dangoldin
http://www.osix.net/modules/article/?id=696

======
silentbicycle
Or, see it explained in the first chapter of SICP:
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-11.html...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-11.html#%_sec_1.2.4)

